# [Fri 27th Sep 2013] Free hip hop special with The Scribes + DJs - free! (London)



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

We've got a great night in store with the fabulous hip-hop maestros THE SCRIBES playing a live set. 

There will also be much drinking, dancing and party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly from the DJs till 2.30am!

*LIVE ONSTAGE:*

THE SCRIBES
Serving up a witty, unique brand of intelligent, gritty hip hop, this Bristol trio were described as 'UK's hottest hip hop' by 24-7 Magazine and scooped up Exposure Music's 2011 Award for 'Best UK Urban Act.'

The Scribes are hotly tipped as one to watch for 2013 with their own headline tour across the UK and support slots with the likes of Annie Mac, Souls Of Mischief, MF Doom, De La Soul and Wu Tang Clan's GZA, and are steadily establishing a growing following nationwide to add to their already significant fan base, with appeal reaching far beyond traditional hip hop.
_"One not to miss" _*Music Week
*_"Raw and exciting, honest and sensitive, a soulful brand of rap"_* Metro UK*
_'Some of the sickest hip hop to come out of the UK, filled with banging beats and heartfelt poetry'_* UndergroundHH.com*

http://youtu.be/ALktGcX7tds

*DJs on the night*

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package. 

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats. 

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/scribes-brixton-sept-2013.html


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

Kaff or Albert? What to do, what to do?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Kaff or Albert? What to do, what to do?


Both! Kaff is from 7-9pm and then it's a saunter across the road for the Scribes!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Both! Kaff is from 7-9pm and then it's a saunter across the road for the Scribes!


Oh dear. Could be a messy night.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Oh dear. Could be a messy night.


That's what I said!  You still coming?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

Maggot said:


> That's what I said!  You still coming?


Nah, knackered after indulging last night.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 27, 2013)

You should have saved yourself for part 2 of my birthday celebrations!


----------

